# W: Empire H:paypal



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi everyone,

as stated in hte title, i am looking for empire troops. mainly handgunners, swordsmen, wizards and mortars.preferably not painted, but its not that important.
if you have anything just PM me or post what you have and how much you are looking for.

thanks for looking

khrone


----------

